# Car rental in Germany



## dghardy

Any information about renting a car in Frankfurt?


Doyle


----------



## mav

We have been booking thru Auto Europe for YEARS and are VERY happy with them.  We go to Austria and Bavaria every summer.


----------



## Ken555

dghardy said:


> Any information about renting a car in Frankfurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doyle




I suspect if you ask specific questions you'll get more responses. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## nerodog

*car rental*

We always rent with auto Europe or car jet...


----------



## RASTUS

We have used http://www.economycarrentals.com/ in every country we travel. 
That is many & we have always been pleased with their service & cancellation policy if required.  
Also no extra driver charge & all necessary insurances are included in most hires, plus they are way better priced than others. 
Always major brand car rental companies & as an example full size 'Dollar' Vauxhall for 1 month [2014], in the UK unlimited miles cost us about $700 from memory, which was unbelievable value.


----------

